# Contested Adoption Order



## foreverthankfull (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi - I have not posted before but have been lingering in the background for some time and it has been a great support reading everyone's posts etc.
Does anyone have any experience of a contested adoption/placement order. Our 2 were due to have their Adoption Hearing yesterday but unfortunately a previously absent Birth father has appeared seeking DNA and to contest the placement order.  So case adjourned for 3 weeks.................  No matter how much people reassure us and how logic tells us this is just a temporary interruption I cant help feeling devastated and  totally panicked and out of control.........Its a cruel  world!!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Gosh, I really wish they wouldn't link children who haven't yet got a placement order, over the years have seen so many that end up taking for ever to sort out, fingers crossed that it gets sorted quickly for everyone concerned x


----------



## foreverthankfull (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Miny
The kids are subject to a placement order and have been home with us  for 6 months. BF wants the PO Revoked.  Can't quite get my head around All the legalities.  Yesterday should have been our adoption day   celebrations hold for now.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry, thought that they hadn't got placement order yet, have never heard of a placement order being over turned, sometimes I wish courts would use a bit of common sense, I should think that this person hasn't got a hope of getting your children, but in the mean time has been given false hope and you have been given lots of anguish, not to mention wasting more money.

Will be thinking of you and I hope they don't draw this issue out to long x


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh no, how upsetting for you.  I think Miny is right, I wouldn't have thought they stand a chance.  I hope it get resolved quickly.


----------



## foreverthankfull (Jan 30, 2014)

After 4 long weeks we have heard this evening that the Judge has agreed to Grant our DD's BF leave to contest the adoption order.  I feel absolutely shattered and in a total panic.  Logic tell us it will be OK  still it is totally terrifying...... has anyone else been through similar situation I just cant believe this is happening.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't want to read and run. I am so sorry this is happening to you.   
I have no advice at all, but think it would be very wrong for the Bf to have any rights after all this time. 
I really hope all works out for you.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Our Lo was placed and then POTENTIAL father appeared demanding DNA from council. Nothing materialised. Hope this helps you. At the time I felt physically sick - literally.   


Noodles XX


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

This must be awful  i am so sorry u are going through this. In terms of the b/f  common sense ( and hopefully the outcome) should be a flat TOO LITTLE TOO LATE  xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

I really feel for you! By this stage I really don't think this should be allowed to happen & I cant see how it can be in the best interests of the child. I am sure common sense will prevail & this will come to nothing, agree with kayla-Jade. I know nothing will stop your worry x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

How blooming awful you poor thing.  I would call adoption uk and or demand an emergency meeting with your and children SW's so they can explain the situation in full and discuss legal precedent with you to put your mind at rest as much as possible. Leaving you with this and not a full explanation and support isn't okay hugs x x x


----------



## foreverthankfull (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts.  We have now had a chance to meet with a solicitor (Childrens LA has agreed to fund) so at least it feels like we have a bit of a voice now.............. still not got much information but hopefully once we are party to proceedings that will come.  Court met on Friday to agree the assessments which will need to take place - the scary thing is it may involve DD having contact with her BFather which  I think would be very difficult all round.  Our solicitors has advised that this would be very tightly controlled and only after a host of very stringent assessments have taken place. Fortunately we share PR with the LA so they would need our consent before any assessment took place.  There is also likely to be a sibling assessment as DD is placed with her Brother who she has lived with all her life (different BFather)................. BFather  is very opposed to this as  their relationship is also something which is bound to stack the odds even further in our favor. 


More than anything it is the thought of the 2 kids being separated which upsets me most, they have been through so much together and have such a positive bond............it makes me mad to think anyone would want to threaten that.   

It all seems a bit surreal at the moment BFather has never even wanted to acknowledge her existence let alone meet her so why put us through this now..............    

I guess all we can do for the time being is  say lots of prayers be strong and carry on loving our babies


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

That's awful so glad you have a solicitor I think that's absolutely vital to ensure that you are represented properly and feel confident in how things are done.  

Can't believe bf might get some contact even if it is supervised etc.  So much for the best interests of the child being the most important thing.  The court system has a lot to answer for hugs x x x


----------

